# Odtwarzacz filmów DVD pod Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam

Jak w temacie - co polecicie do odtwarzania filmów DVD pod Gentoo? Przez ostatnie parę lat używałem XP zamiast Gentoo do filmów, bo po pierwsze jakość obrazu była o niebo lepsza, a po drugie filmy nie zacinały się.... ale ponieważ nie chcę mi się wiecznie przełączać na Windowsa tylko po to żeby obejrzeć film - chcę w końcu zmusić Gentoo do normalnego odtwarzania filmów DVD - czekam na wasze propozycje, z z sgestiami co: Jaki program i jak go skonfigurować żeby jakość obrazu była płynna i jak najlepsza.

Używam KDE + AMD64 + nvidia + ekran 1280x800

----------

## SlashBeast

mplayer ew. smplayer, działa out-of-box. I oczywiście libata w kernelu (jezeli mowa o dvd pod PATA).

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> mplayer ew. smplayer, działa out-of-box. I oczywiście libata w kernelu (jezeli mowa o dvd pod PATA).

 

Właśnie zaciągam kmplayera, bo nigdy nie odpalałem DVD pod mplayerem (tylko divixy, avi iróżne takie) a nie chcę mi się czytać 200lini opcji...

Mógłbyś wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z tym libata w kerenlu - i w którym miejscu trgo szukać?

----------

## Poe

SOA #1, mplayer działa z dvd out-of-box. po prostu

```

mplayer -fs dvd:// 

```

i co tu więcej konfigurować. polecam jeszcze mana czy --helpa do doczytania w sprawie napisów/lektora i heja.

libata to sterowniki dla dyskow SATA, ale i od jakiegos czasu dla dysków PATA, które sa lepsze od poprzednich, standardowych w kernelu. w FAQ jest How-to

----------

## 13Homer

Ja do DVD używałem Xine - ma osobne przyciski do uruchamiania m.in. DVD, więc nawet nie musiałem nic wklepywać. Do jakości też nie miałem zastrzeżeń.

----------

## Xywa

```
mplayer -fs dvd://
```

 spisuję się świetnie, w kmplayer nie potrafiłem wyłączyć tego malutkiego paska na dole, co jest dość denerwujące podczas oglądania. Pozostaję pytanie co wybrać aby polepszyć jakość obrazu? Czy wybrać posprocesing? A jeżeli tak to którą opcje? Co wybrać z opcji dzwiękowych żeby dzwięk była jak najlepszy?

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz z -vo xv

----------

## Poe

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -fs dvd://
> ```
> ...

 

jęki zawsze są te same  :Wink: 

----------

## unK

Ja używam gxine. Wcześniej używałem vlc, ale coś z dźwiękiem mi się pieprzyło. A mplayer niestety dalej nie ma obsługi menu dvd :c

----------

## dylon

Kaffeine - nakladka na xine. 

Jakos nigdy nie mialem cierpliwosci do mplayera  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

ktoś tu wspomniał o braku menu w mplayerze. jest to prawda, xine ma obsługe menu out-of-box. do mplayera gdzies jest jakis developerski dodatek, łatwo wygooglać.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> sprawdz z -vo xv

 

Auotmatycznie mi wybiera xv, choć dawno temu na divixach, -vo sdl wyglądało o wiele lepiej.

Mi chodzi raczej o postprocesing (mam auto), albo opcja -sws...

----------

## Xywa

Witam

Dotychczas używałem opcji podanej przez Poe:

```
[b]mplayer -fs dvd://[/b]
```

Obecnie mam jednak problem, ponieważ auto,atycznie wybiera mi ścieżkę dzwiękową z komentarzem autora. Jak wybrać inną ścieżkę dzwiękową?

Drugie pytanie:

Jak podkręcić basy? Używam standartowego miksera Kmix - ale tam nie ma regulacji niskich i wysokich tonów. Pod windowsem mam znacznie więcej basów, słuchawki topowe więc coś w ustawienaich mixera....

----------

## SlashBeast

smplayer ma w gui opcje podczas ogladania do wyboru obrazu/dzwieku jaki chcemy.

----------

## Qlawy

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Dotychczas używałem opcji podanej przez Poe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a o -alang i -slang to słyszał?

Ponadto wystarczy rzucić okiem w konsolę i tam najczęściej jest napisane jakie masz -alang i -slang do wyboru.

----------

## mateo

Ja do odtwarzania filmow DVD uzywam xine, bardzo pasuje mi w nim przechodzenie do samego filmu bez potrzeby ogladania reklam. A jak juz chcesz mplayer to polecam pierw sprawdzic poleceniem lsdvd ktora sciezka jest najdluzsza poniewaz ta jest wlasnie samym filmem potem jak juz ktos pisal mplayer dvd:// i numer sciezki ktory zobaczyles wydajac polecenie lsdvd. 

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Ostatnio, kiedy miałem problemy z pewnym DVD pod MPlayerem, odkryłem, że Kaffeine jest całkiem zacny. Domyślnie używa silnika Xine. Nawigacja DVD działa ładnie.

----------

